# goat milk body butter



## MeadowHillFarmCT

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good goat milk body butter recipe.  I want to incorporate preservative.


I really want to start trying to make a body butter but all the chemistry in the recipes online scare the heck out of me.


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT

Not even a direction?  I am left out here with no response?  In the google abiss... 

Surely someone has something to say..


----------



## krissy

couldn't you just use a good lotion recipe and then sub out the water for gm? 

i dont make lotions so i am only suggesting, but i am not sure if that is the right way of thinking.


----------



## judymoody

Maybe start here?

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... otion.html

It's not specifically about goat milk but is a good place to begin.

I have been doing research and personally I'm still a bit leery about using ingredients like milk or honey that would serve as natural media for bacterial growth.  Preservatives have their limits.  If you pursue this, I'd definitely send your product to a lab for testing before distributing or selling.

Maybe somebody with more direct experience will chime in.  I hope so as I'm curious too.

Good luck!


----------



## IrishLass

Basically, what you specifically need is a recipe for an _emulsified body butter _(which is much different and involves more work to make than an anhydrous body butter), for anytime you add water or something with water in it- like milk- to a body butter, you'll need an emulsifier to keep the water and oil together in suspension. And you'll definitely need a good preservative, too. And you'll need to follow proper lotion-making procedures such as sanitizing and heating/holding, etc.... I would narrow your search field down to read 'emulsified body butter'. You're sure to get more hits that way. 

I've never added milk to my lotions or emulsified butters before, but I know of a few that do. One of them from another forum (who I find to be trustworthy) never uses more than 10% goat milk in her recipe (along with a good preservative) and another one from here never goes over 12%.

I've always shied away from using milk myself for the same reason judymoody mentioned- it's hard to preserve. Having said that, though, I bought a kit from LotionCrafters- this one: http://www.lotioncrafter.com/caprabella ... m-kit.html that is made with goat milk powder, but I haven't made it yet. I bought it because I find Jen at LotionCrafters to be very knowlegable and trustworthy- and it only has 1.1% goat milk powder in the formula- a good conservative amount for a scaredy-cat like me. And she uses a very good preservative (phenonip) _and_ a preservative booster in it (tetrasodium EDTA). Jen also has the recipe for it on the LotionCrafter's site.

Also, the link that judymoody gave you- Swiftcraftymonkey's site- is awesome. I highly recommend it. Everything you ever wanted to know about lotions/butters/conditioners, etc...but were afraid to ask, is on that site. It's a virtual treasure trove of trustworthy info. 

For what it's worth, here is a good, fairly recent thread from right here on the subject of making an emulsified body butter:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... t=template

and here are some threads referring to the use of goat milk in lotions:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ilk+lotion

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ilk+lotion

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ilk+lotion

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ilk+lotion

IrishLass


----------



## IrishLass

Just wanted to chime in again- I was just searching on one of the other forums and happily ran into some posts from Jen at LotionCrafters (sweet!). In the posts, she recommended using no more than 10% milk in lotions/creams, and she also recommends using a good paraben-based preservative in conjunction with a preservative booster (EDTA) when making milk lotions/creams. She's tried different kinds preservatives with her goat milk lotions and found the paraben-based preservatives to be much more effective at keeping the nasties at bay. In lotions/creams with 10% goat milk, she recommends 1% phenonip and .2% EDTA.


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT

Oh my, thank you very much..

I have alot of reading to do.  You two are awesome...


----------

